# How to configure Squid to authenticate with Active Directory?



## Garo (May 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, *I'm* having some problem while *I* try to configure my *S*quid to authenticate with the *AD* (*W*in*dows* 2008)*.* I would be so happy if you tell me how to do it step by step...

*T*hanks in advice*.*


----------

